# Schooner Argus



## jay cresswell (Jan 8, 2007)

Any of you based in Teneriffe and possessing a camera?
The famous Portuguese grand banker Argus (renamed Polynesia when converted to a cruise vessel 30 years ago and for now still bearing that name) has just arrived in Teneriffe en route to Portugal and thorough restoration back to her former sail plan
Would be great if some pix were taken and posted on this board
In a couple of years, the three 30's built sisters Creoula, Santa Maria Manuela will be ambassadors for their country ... that's amazing, given their original trade


----------



## jay cresswell (Jan 8, 2007)

For anyone on this board who is vaguely interested in what is a remarkable tale of the sea, Argus is finally back home in Portugal after a 30-plus year's absence as the dude cruiser Polynesia in the Caribbean
This 60-plus m steel four-masted topsail schooner will be restored to her former super-Grand Banker appearance over the next couple of years and put alongside her sisters Creoula and Santa Maria Manuela as an ambassador of Portugal, population just 10.6million


----------

